# My new 1983 Schwinn Cruiser



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

After letting go of my patina "late" 83 Cruiser and a couple others, I picked up another 83 schwinn cruiser yesterday. Got it home and started looking it over..


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

My old 83 was believed to be murray built with headbadge numbers of 2803,  Friday Oct. 7th 1983 as the build date


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

Here is the badge number on the new 83


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

Couple more..


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

...


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

...


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

...


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

And here it is


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh that's a nice one! Looks like a real Schwinn made piece too, at least the frame is. Last one Schwinn made before closing the doors and flooding the unemployment line?


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

Ive had a few 83's.. but this one is the nearest to the end of the chicago built I have owned. 

It would be cool to see if someone could nail down the last week of chicago schwinn production


----------



## Oilit (Apr 21, 2019)

hm. said:


> Ive had a few 83's.. but this one is the nearest to the end of the chicago built I have owned.
> 
> It would be cool to see if someone could nail down the last week of chicago schwinn production
> 
> View attachment 983483



Somebody needs to start a thread, "Show us your 1983 Schwinns" and maybe we could eventually figure it out. This would be a good one for starters!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 22, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Somebody needs to start a thread, "Show us your 1983 Schwinns" and maybe we could eventually figure it out. This would be a good one for starters!



I have a few that I could contribute info on.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 22, 2019)

hm. said:


> After letting go of my patina "late" 83 Cruiser and a couple others, I picked up another 83 schwinn cruiser yesterday. Got it home and started looking it over..
> 
> View attachment 983423
> 
> View attachment 983424




I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, if you ever sell this bike, please give me dibs! I have a weird obsession with these late models and have been hunting for a really nice red and blue example. Please please please hit me up if you sell it. I’ll be more than fair with you. I know how it is with some bikes, we lose interest after awhile and sell them for the next cool thing. If and when that happens, please give me a shot at it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 22, 2019)

Is this_ like_ a trick, See if anybody notices?


----------



## kruzer (Apr 22, 2019)

Cherry!


----------



## hm. (Apr 22, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Somebody needs to start a thread, "Show us your 1983 Schwinns" and maybe we could eventually figure it out. This would be a good one for starters!





I was hoping someone might say that, "Show us your 1983 Schwinns" has a nice sound to it!


----------



## hm. (Apr 22, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, if you ever sell this bike, please give me dibs! I have a weird obsession with these late models and have been hunting for a really nice red and blue example. Please please please hit me up if you sell it. I’ll be more than fair with you. I know how it is with some bikes, we lose interest after awhile and sell them for the next cool thing. If and when that happens, please give me a shot at it.




 Danny Im sorry about that bro, Ive never shipped a bike before. It sold to a good friend so its still in the circle and Im 100% sure if we lived closer it would have been yours. There will be more!


----------



## hm. (Apr 22, 2019)

kruzer said:


> Cherry!




thanks kruzer.. this one might be, for me.. the closest to having a new chicago schwinn


----------



## hm. (Apr 22, 2019)

put more than a few miles on it at the beach this weekend


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 22, 2019)

hm. said:


> Danny Im sorry about that bro, Ive never shipped a bike before. It sold to a good friend so its still in the circle and Im 100% sure if we lived closer it would have been yours. There will be more!



No worries, I wasn’t calling you out. I’m just saying, give me first shot if you ever sell this one. We can figure out shipping. It’s not that hard to ship one. Cool?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Is this_ like_ a trick, See if anybody notices?
> 
> View attachment 984758
> 
> View attachment 984759





Took a closer look. Is this Murray's first and only attempt to duplicate Schwinn's EF BB's? Seat tube looks like the paint dripped down all over the BB shell.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 23, 2019)

hm. said:


> Danny Im sorry about that bro, Ive never shipped a bike before. It sold to a good friend so its still in the circle and Im 100% sure if we lived closer it would have been yours. There will be more!




What I’m trying to do is find the same bike I saw when I was I was bitten by the Schwinn bug. It was a brand new red cruiser the neighbor kid just bought. I was 9, so that was 83. I’ve been on the hunt for a super clean red 83 so I could own the bike that first started my love for Schwinns. That’s why I’m so crazy to get one.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 23, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Took a closer look. Is this Murray's first and only attempt to duplicate Schwinn's EF BB's? Seat tube looks like the paint dripped down all over the BB shell.



Naw, the OP's bike has a Chicago made frame but  looks like Murray's rims. . Actually, it's the bent fender bracket in one photo and straight in the other, I though odd {two bikes?} but, later, on closer examination, realized the OP had straighten it back.  .

Murray modified the BB  and rear stay joints in 84.  And nothing wrong with the paint plus, if you look close at the OP's photo taken from chain ring side, on the rear stay, It's candy coated, 'Schwinn paint'

Here's 84 Murray built; no rings around the stays for Schwinn's Bottom bracket. However, the front post would be, in 84 still, smooth curved joints like Chicago made. Murray's rims too.


----------



## hm. (Apr 23, 2019)

ok jeff, well..thanks for the the pic of the 84. My two pics of the fender bracket were both taken seconds apart. Compared to others here it is tipped forward 2mm. There is no paint damage to it and Im going to leave it alone. Hopefully that will help straighten out things for ya


----------



## kruzer (Apr 23, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Is this_ like_ a trick, See if anybody notices?
> 
> View attachment 984758
> 
> View attachment 984759



Bent fender bracket?


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2019)

Odd thing, I never noticed crooked numbers till builds shifted to Murry! or were they just in a hurry to get out of Chicago? Is there a seam on bottom of the bottom bracket?


----------



## hm. (Apr 26, 2019)

mrg said:


> Odd thing, I never noticed crooked numbers till builds shifted to Murry! or were they just in a hurry to get out of Chicago? Is there a seam on bottom of the bottom bracket?




Good question on the crooked serial number..will have to take a look at others today after work

I do know for sure it does have the seam on the bottom bracket


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2019)

Not all had problems but noticed more messed up #’s at the end of the USA run, I have seen crooked, upside down and even on the top of the wrong side numbers.  I was told they sent the unassembled frame parts two different factories so who knows how they put them together ?


----------



## Oilit (Apr 27, 2019)

hm. said:


> And here it isView attachment 983474
> View attachment 983476
> 
> View attachment 983477



Those rims have me stumped. The rest of the bike looks like a typical Chicago bike, but I don't recognize the rims. Maybe they were replaced, but the rest of the bike looks brand new, why would someone replace the rims on a new bike? And are those the heavy gauge spokes? The late Chicago bikes I've seen used the heavy spokes at least through 1980, (through early '83 on the Sidewinder, but I haven't seen any of the late Cruisers first hand) but my 1984 (Murray-built) Cruiser 5 doesn't have them.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 27, 2019)

Here is a pic of my 1983 Schwinn Cruiser, serial number KT500016, with a build date of April 22, 1983 from the head badge code making it one of the last Chicago Schwinn's built before they closed the factory in June of that year.

For this model year, Black was an optional color, so I would assume not many were produced, and this is the first black one I have ever seen for this model year..........! This was also the first year Schwinn used tube forks on the Cruiser models.


----------



## hm. (Apr 27, 2019)

Excellent!!
thank you for posting your 83 xlobsterman, looks like the same rims and hubs I have on mine with the thinner gauge spokes


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2019)

Note the top tube "Schwinn" decal between the two.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 27, 2019)

hm. said:


> Excellent!!
> thank you for posting your 83 xlobsterman, looks like the same rims and hubs I have on mine with the thinner gauge spokes




Yes, there were a few changes in early 83 over the bikes made in previous years 80 to 82. One was the .80ga spokes, different hubs F&R, stickers instead of decals on the frame, and the tube forks!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 27, 2019)

hm. said:


> Excellent!!
> thank you for posting your 83 xlobsterman, looks like the same rims and hubs I have on mine with the thinner gauge spokes






BTW, notice how close our serial numbers are to each other.......................


----------



## hm. (Apr 27, 2019)

Xlobsterman said:


> BTW, notice how close our serial numbers are to each other.......................



 yes they sure are close!
 KT500016 and KT500206


----------



## hm. (Apr 27, 2019)

headbadge number of 1683 might be july 7th of 83?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2019)

hm. said:


> View attachment 987664
> 
> headbadge number of 1683 might be july 7th of 83?




The 16th or 17th of June.


----------



## hm. (Apr 27, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The 16th or 17th of June.



thank you GTs58


----------



## hm. (Apr 27, 2019)

..also have this sad lady that lives in my junk pile


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Note the top tube "Schwinn" decal between the two.



Good catch! I hadn't noticed that one. And I believe I can see knurling on the rims of @Xlobsterman 's bike, which the late S-2 rims always had. Maybe it's the light or the angle or weak knurling, but I can't see anything on @hm. 's rims. Schwinn was winding down in Chicago, it makes me wonder if they had already run out of S-2's by that time. And if it's not too much trouble, what are the serial and head badge numbers on the "sad lady"? From the picture, she looks like a Schmurray.


----------



## hm. (Apr 29, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Good catch! I hadn't noticed that one. And I believe I can see knurling on the rims of @Xlobsterman 's bike, which the late S-2 rims always had. Maybe it's the light or the angle or weak knurling, but I can't see anything on @hm. 's rims. Schwinn was winding down in Chicago, it makes me wonder if they had already run out of S-2's by that time. And if it's not too much trouble, what are the serial and head badge numbers on the "sad lady"? From the picture, she looks like a Schmurray.




Pretty interesting stuff going on here with the slight differences in 83 like the decals. Lobstermans 83 being built a couple months earlier. Not 100 percent sure on lobstermans S2s, if the knurling is there.. but mine are smooth with no knurling. Both bikes have the same thinner spokes and hubs though. Now its looking like these smooth rims might possibly be the same as used in 84


----------



## hm. (Apr 29, 2019)

The lady from the junk pile is the real deal but sadly she has had her rims swapped and been de badged at some point. Those two important things were long gone before I picked her up. Other than that shes all original and has the same smaller size stickers as my new 83.


----------



## hm. (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Apr 29, 2019)

Serial number CU503333 looks to be march 83 for the frame


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 29, 2019)

hm. said:


> Pretty interesting stuff going on here with the slight differences in 83 like the decals. Lobstermans 83 being built a couple months earlier. Not 100 percent sure on lobstermans S2s, if the knurling is there.. but mine are smooth with no knurling. Both bikes have the same thinner spokes and hubs though. Now its looking like these smooth rims might possibly be the same as used in 84




Are the schwmuray rims tubular?


----------



## hm. (May 1, 2019)

Yep! they are tubular


----------



## hm. (May 25, 2019)

getting back to my new 83..


----------



## hm. (May 25, 2019)

off with the cst's..


----------



## hm. (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hm. (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hm. (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hm. (May 25, 2019)

picked up these NOS tires..


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2019)

Boy, that is one nice piece of history for the end of Chicago Schwinn's production.


----------



## hm. (Jul 6, 2019)

nos studded balloons are on and all is good..


----------



## Truckerjosh (Feb 15, 2020)

I just picked up one of these red riders and the previous owner has a banana seat and ape hangers on it.  I'm trying to get it rolling so I can have a rider.  I'm using my old Typhoon S7 wheels with a yellow kickback hub on it.  My typhoon was destroyed in a bicycle accident and wheels are almost the only thing that survived. I should post my serial number too.


----------



## hm. (Feb 15, 2020)

JoshuaTSR said:


> I just picked up one of these red riders and the previous owner has a banana seat and ape hangers on it.  I'm trying to get it rolling so I can have a rider.  I'm using my old Typhoon S7 wheels with a yellow kickback hub on it.  My typhoon was destroyed in a bicycle accident and wheels are almost the only thing that survived. I should post my serial number too.



Sounds cool, these are great bikes!  they have a pretty good following and value. If it were mine, I would swap the apes and banana out for the correct cruiser bars and a black mesinger seat. Maybe $50 in parts. These are my favorite bikes, here is my 84 I just picked up couple weeks ago. The last year made in the USA.


----------



## hm. (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 15, 2020)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1140172
> 
> View attachment 1140173




Nice 84


----------



## hm. (Feb 15, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Nice 84



Thank you. I got lucky and found this one on Craigslist only a few blocks from my house. I just had to take a look since the gumwalls were so unbelievably fresh. I cant remember the last time I saw an original set that hadn"t turned dark brown.  Previous owner was an older Schwinn collector who unfortunatley passed away. A family friend who is also a bike guy was selling the stuff. The rest of the bikes for sale were krates and Im guessing thats where the original pedals to this bike might have went.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 15, 2020)

hm. said:


> Thank you. I got lucky and found this one on Craigslist only a few blocks from my house. I just had to take a look since the gumwalls were so unbelievably fresh. I cant remember the last time I saw an original set that hadn"t turned dark brown.  Previous owner was an older Schwinn collector who unfortunatley passed away. A family friend who is also a bike guy was selling the stuff. The rest of the bikes for sale were krates and Im guessing thats where the original pedals to this bike might have went.




You gotta love it when you find them local, especially in that condition.


----------



## hm. (Feb 15, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> You gotta love it when you find them local, especially in that condition.




So close and so fresh, I wanted a black bike and just could not pass this one up.


----------



## hm. (Feb 15, 2020)

Ive already started and gone through about half the clean up and service. Now the fun part.. finding the correct pedals in NOS or very nice condition to match the bike. 


Looking at the pedals on the 83 the part number is K10490. I believe those to be correct and original to the 83. All the similar ones I see listed on the bay seem to have krate in the ad title. Does anyone know if the cruisers and krates use the same 1/2 inch pedals? I also believe the correct era of pedals should be stamped made in the USA and not Germany. 

The other thing missing is the rear reflector and bracket, the 83 has the long type reflector..the 1984 Schwinn catalog shows what looks like in the pic as a smaller one, similar to the earlier cruisers. Not sure what is correct and I want to make sure I get the right parts on this one.

Does anyone have any part numbers, info or pictures of the correct pedals and reflector/bracket that was used in 1984?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 15, 2020)

I just picked up a red Cruiser deluxe with a 79 frame stamp and an early 80 badge stamp. It was fairly local to me and it is in very nice original shape. A lot of people don’t give these bikes a second look, but I love them. I’ll post pics tomorrow of this one I’m talking about.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2020)

I wouldn't pay any attention to what the eBay listings say in the heading. Half or more of the sellers have no fricken idea what they are selling and use Sting Ray in the listing just to justify an unrealistic price or for a broader search exposure. If the Sting Ray used the same type of pedal that year it's most likely the identical one used on all the other models.


----------



## hm. (Feb 15, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I wouldn't pay any attention to what the eBay listings say in the heading. Half or more of the sellers have no fricken idea what they are selling and use Sting Ray in the listing just to justify an unrealistic price or for a broader search exposure. If the Sting Ray used the same type of pedal that year it's most likely the identical one used on all the other models.



Exactly! When I search Schwinn cruiser pedal or NOS schwinn pedals all the ones that come up in my search that appear correct in just about any condition do have sting ray or krate in the title!


----------



## Truckerjosh (Feb 15, 2020)

I though 83 was the last year for Chicago schwinn. Am I wrong?
Here is my serial number. Plus here is my head badge.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2020)

JoshuaTSR said:


> I though 83 was the last year for Chicago schwinn. Am I wrong?
> Here is my serial number. Plus here is my head badge.
> 
> View attachment 1140404
> ...




Yes, Chicago shut down the production sometime mid 1983. The 84's were made in the US, built by Murray.


----------



## Truckerjosh (Feb 15, 2020)

Since my bike was missing seat, handle bars, wheels, chain and chain guard I am just going to make mine custom. I think my 2 speed kickback is rad but I wish it was a 5 speed.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 16, 2020)

hm. said:


> Ive already started and gone through about half the clean up and service. Now the fun part.. finding the correct pedals in NOS or very nice condition to match the bike.
> 
> 
> Looking at the pedals on the 83 the part number is K10490. I believe those to be correct and original to the 83. All the similar ones I see listed on the bay seem to have krate in the ad title. Does anyone know if the cruisers and krates use the same 1/2 inch pedals? I also believe the correct era of pedals should be stamped made in the USA and not Germany.
> ...




The pedals would be the standard Schwinn block style in 1/2", Schwinn part number 57 705


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 17, 2020)

As promised, here are some pics of the 79/80 I just got.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 18, 2020)

Sorry guys, wrong thread. My apologies.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 18, 2020)

hm. said:


> Ive already started and gone through about half the clean up and service. Now the fun part.. finding the correct pedals in NOS or very nice condition to match the bike.
> 
> 
> Looking at the pedals on the 83 the part number is K10490. I believe those to be correct and original to the 83. All the similar ones I see listed on the bay seem to have krate in the ad title. Does anyone know if the cruisers and krates use the same 1/2 inch pedals? I also believe the correct era of pedals should be stamped made in the USA and not Germany.
> ...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 18, 2020)

hm. said:


> Ive already started and gone through about half the clean up and service. Now the fun part.. finding the correct pedals in NOS or very nice condition to match the bike.
> 
> 
> Looking at the pedals on the 83 the part number is K10490. I believe those to be correct and original to the 83. All the similar ones I see listed on the bay seem to have krate in the ad title. Does anyone know if the cruisers and krates use the same 1/2 inch pedals? I also believe the correct era of pedals should be stamped made in the USA and not Germany.
> ...




I have one of long (wide) rear reflectors and bracket. If you need one, let me know. I believe mine is in nice shape.


----------



## hm. (Feb 18, 2020)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Sorry guys, wrong thread. My apologies.



Nah.. LOL, this is the correct thread..Thanks Danny!


----------



## 19*01 (May 2, 2020)

hm. said:


> And here it isView attachment 983474
> View attachment 983476
> 
> View attachment 983477



Wwoowww


----------



## hm. (May 4, 2020)

Back to the blackwalls..........


----------



## hm. (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 4, 2020)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1187334
> 
> View attachment 1187335



Obviously I love both bikes. But that red 83 is absolutely stunning. The simplicity of it appeals to me. Killer pair man!


----------



## hm. (May 5, 2020)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Obviously I love both bikes. But that red 83 is absolutely stunning. The simplicity of it appeals to me. Killer pair man!





 You know..always thought there is just something about this 83..and you nailed it.......Simplicity!!
I believe the black tires seem to bring out the red more and match the overall look of the bike. 
Also I want to say thanks again for being cool and working with me on the deluxe. Im very happy to own it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 5, 2020)

hm. said:


> You know..always thought there is just something about this 83..and you nailed it.......Simplicity!!
> I believe the black tires seem to bring out the red more and match the overall look of the bike.
> Also I want to say thanks again for being cool and working with me on the deluxe. Im very happy to own it.



Heck yeah man, glad to help. To me, it’s all about the bike going to a good home, the right guy. Seeing your 83 and how much you love it, confirmed to me that this bike belonged with you.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2020)

Great looking bike! I like the contrast of the new blackwalls against that vibrant red paint. very nice, looks brand new.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 5, 2020)

@hm. This is the highest compliment I can offer. If we were buddies and lived near each other, I would nag you relentlessly until you sold me that red 83, lol. It is stunning! I love it.


----------

